# Site/CL/CS recommendation near Dover?



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

France here we come - 
Ferry booked
P&O Dover-Calais 5th June 
via C&CC - £34.04 with no card fee

Can anyone recommend a handy site for the night before?
NB Not Marine Parade or wilding anywhere, Mrs B won't do it so not an option. 

We stayed at the Folkestone C&CC site last time, which was very handy apart from the extremely steep and bumpy, windy access road, so that's a no-no too (no point arguing with Mrs B)

That seems to leave Black Horse Farm CC site which comes out at nearly £18 or one of the numerous CL/CSs around - any recommendations, anyone? 

Preferably with hardstanding
(yes, I know we have Toyo H09s but Mrs B still gets nervous about getting bogged down. She's a sweetie, really, but does get anxious about various things. And she does do the lion's share of the driving so I'm not complaining)

We are members of both CC & C&CC . . .


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Black hoss is OK but you get distrubed by peop[le leaving the site at all hours of the night and if you get there late and leave early its not good value.

I heard the pub over the road lets you stay if you buy a meal.

We will be marine parading in June - its quieter. Phill


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

> That seems to leave Black Horse Farm CC site which comes out at nearly £18 or one of the numerous CL/CSs around - any recommendations, anyone?


Can recommend Black Horse Farm, very near to Folkestone for the tunnel. There is a fish & Chip shop within walking distance of the site too so you can leave UK with the taste still in your mouth mmmmm!!

There is also the Canterbury Park & Ride which is OK but maybe a bit noisy but I don't think and there is any hookup. :wink: :wink:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

drcotts said:


> Black hoss is OK but you get distrubed by peop[le leaving the site at all hours of the night and if you get there late and leave early its not good value.
> 
> I heard the pub over the road lets you stay if you buy a meal.
> 
> We will be marine parading in June - its quieter. Phill


Thanks, Phill. I'd be OK with Marine Parade but not SWMBO! She won't stay on Aires either, that's why I get the ACSI discount card, book & DVD.

Don't mind paying for a CS or CL for peace of mind.

Looks like it might be a choice between the three CC CLs just to the north of Dover, all of which look handy and have some hard standing according to the website. Just wondered if any MHFers had actually stayed on any of them recently.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We stopped at a C&CC CS just off the A2. Nr 179/88 in the book.

Very handy for the ferry.

We have now become intrepid and don't waste our money on transit sites if we can help it.

Waterloo Crescent in Dover and Cité €urope in Coquelles (Calais) are hardly "wild".

In fact I would say that there is more security at Waterloo Crescent and Cité €urope during the night than there is on your average CL/CS out in the wilds.

Perhaps you can ask Mrs B to read this post and reassure her.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> . . . Perhaps you can ask Mrs B to read this post and reassure her.


Yeh, thanks a bunch, Pippin - out in the wilds indeed. :? 
If I show her your post then far from being reassured, we'll never again be risking staying on a CS or CL!!! :roll:

I'd have no problems myself with security on the spots you've mentioned, however I do like to relax in the lounger under the awning with a cigar and a good malt or cognac after din-dins; I'm not sure how that would go down with the good burghers of Dover if I did that on one of their pavements. :lol:

The book's out in the van and we're in the middle of a downpour so I'm trying to find the one you mean on the website . . . the ones close to the A2 seem to be The Field (Adjacent to Bean Court) Singledge Lane or School Lodge, Womenswold, was the CS you stayed at one of those?


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

*Site C.L. -C.S near ferries Dover.*

Capel Farm C.L. Stayed there last year,will again this year.Fits the bill perfectly.
Teddyj


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a while ago now Roger so I can't really remember.

It was off to the left of the A2 (coming from London) down a road and then pretty soon a rightish turn for a mile or so along a country lane.

On the seafront at Waterloo Crescent there are adjacent benches where you could sit with your cigar (ugh!) and your _digestif_ (aah!) while you admire the sunset.

I really would like to reassure Mrs B about the safety of Waterloo Crescent.

Never any noise, no lorries, no boy-racers, no drunks or rowdy youngsters.

In fact, more tranquil than some sites we have been on!!

Plus the fact that it is obviously hardstanding so no getting bogged down!

Why not try a visit there during the day or early evening as a recce?

Have a look on Gooooogle Earth Streeeeet View - it even shows a chap at the locker of his MH.

In fact we prefer to o'night at the port(s) because we don't have the WORRY of missing the ferry due to hold-ups on the way.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Roger

Answering your question with another, but might it be easier to cross the Channel and spend the first night in la belle France? Lots more opportunities to find campsites and keep Mrs Roger happy.

There's a good site at Haute Escalles which is only 9.7 miles from the Calais port, and even closer to the Chunnel exit. 50.91165°N 1.72047°E There are views of the white cliffs of Dover from some of the pitches so the Memsahib would feel at home. :wink: 

Even if it's in the wrong direction for you, less than ten miles is hardly worth bothering about.

Just a thought

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Site C.L. -C.S near ferries Dover.*



teddyj said:


> Capel Farm C.L. Stayed there last year,will again this year.Fits the bill perfectly.
> Teddyj


Thanks! Looks good, although doesn't mention hard standing. 
I assume the ground is fairly firm above the chalk.

Google maps shows the line of the Tunnel going right underneath!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> . . Waterloo Crescent . . . Never any noise, . . . no drunks or rowdy youngsters . . . In fact, more tranquil than some sites we have been on!! . . .


LOL! That might all change if this rowdy, cigar smoking, brandy swilling oldster turns up though!

Appreciate your input, Pippin, will try to swing by there en route on the day and see what she says.



Zebedee said:


> There's a good site at Haute Escalles which is only 9.7 miles from the Calais port, and even closer to the Chunnel exit. 50.91165°N 1.72047°E There are views of the white cliffs of Dover from some of the pitches so the Memsahib would feel at home. :wink:
> . . . Dave


Thanks, Dave. The whole point of us staying near Dover the night before is that we have a journey round the M25 to get there which could take anything from 2 to 6+ hours, so we like to get that out of the way the day before. However, even then we also usually don't venture too far from Calais for our first night in la belle France either, so we may well give your suggestion a try anyway. 
In fact, having gone all the way down to the south coast of France on our last trip, we've decided we prefer the coasts of Normandy & Brittany, so we'll just be pootling around there for 3-4 weeks anyway. 8)


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

No idea what it's like, but we'll be staying there this weekend so that we can visit the highly acclaimed Rock Salt restaurant down in Folkestone Harbour, Little Switzerland camp site - just above the C&CC site in Folkestone, but without (as I understand it) the long and bumpy track. 

Looks like they have hard standing.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Depends on how close you want to be.

Canterbury C&CC Club Site is "only" 16 miles away.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Roger,

Can I ask where you are traveling from, and what time is your ferry ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> France here we come -
> Ferry booked
> P&O Dover-Calais 5th June
> via C&CC - £34.04 with no card fee
> ...


Roger

Cannot help with your question, but does this mean that you will not be resident on your Fife Estate in the middle of June? In which case may I ask you to instruct your Gillie to give me access to the hunting, shooting and fishing - I promise half the bag will be in your freezer :wink: :lol:

Have a good trip.

Geoff


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> Roger,
> 
> Can I ask where you are traveling from, and what time is your ferry ?


Travelling from Berkshire. Ferry leaves around 11am.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > France here we come -
> ...


LOL! Which one, we have two now! Will be up there July & August.

Did you manage to get somewhere suitable to leave your unit?


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We've stayed at both Lenacre Court Farm CL and Longfield Farm CL at Whitfield just a few minutes drive from Dover.

They are both used to people leaving early for ferries and we found that if booked for a 10AM ferry we sometimes get put on an earlier one if you turn up a bit early

Steve


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've stayed at both Lenacre Court Farm CL and Longfield Farm CL at Whitfield just a few minutes drive from Dover.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Steve, it's looking like one of those will be the one to go for.

Yes, I normally book the cheapest of the daytime crossings but then if we turn up early they normally offer the next boat to depart anyway.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Morphology said:


> No idea what it's like, but we'll be staying there this weekend so that we can visit the highly acclaimed Rock Salt restaurant down in Folkestone Harbour, Little Switzerland camp site - just above the C&CC site in Folkestone, but without (as I understand it) the long and bumpy track.
> 
> Looks like they have hard standing.


An update on Little Switzerland - it's a lovely site very very quiet set on a fairly level site half way up the cliffs above Folkestone and immediately above the C&CC site.

Doesn't have hard standing, all pitches are grass, all have hookup. No motorhome service point. Elsan point a little basic, but functional.

Licensed cafe on site open until about 5pm also open Sundays (we had a fry-up there this morning).

No sea views from the pitches themselves, but the view from the terrace of the cafe is stunning - out across the channel.

Access is very easy, no problem for long units either PROVIDED you don't meet anything coming the other way as there's not much room to pass.

The couple who run it (and the cafe) live on site, so they had no problem with us turning up late Friday.

Morph.

Oh and Rock Salt in Folkestone harbour is amazing!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*stop near Dover*

royal oak pub capel-le-ferne good grub and beer 5 mins from dover on top of cliffs so dont go there if its a windy day


----------

